
Git-pisect: A Parallel Version of git-bisect - wyldfire
https://hoelz.ro/blog/git-pisect
======
wyldfire
> I have no idea why git-pisect with a single job is a little faster than git-
> bisect, but I'm not complaining!

Hmm, I would take this opportunity to measure this case in more detail because
it _should_ be the same. Did git-pisect run exactly the same test cases as
git-bisect? What's the distribution of the runtime look like for your test
case -- it looks like it should be stable but what might cause it to be
unstable?

Without knowing the answers it causes one to question the subsequent metrics.

